# Spalted Buckeye



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I just pulled this 3" slab from the kiln this evening...Spalted Buckeye crotch. approx 70" x 24"


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the thought of a 3" thick slab. It' gives plenty of room for planing in case there is any warp to it. 
Almost about right for that hand truck I bought.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the whole clan....total of 5 and sold 3 within 2 hrs of taking the picture!!!! Should've sawn more!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are some nice slabs Tim! Wish I had Buckeye around here.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Allen,
I forgot to post the pic of the "line-up"!!!
Enjoy and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

That's some mighty fine lookin lumber Tim.
I always thought that buckeye wood, as well as buckeyes, had no use.
I had a 200+ year old in the yard I just moved from. Stood maybe 80'.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim Pa, If you haven't found it already I have a build thread in the "projects" section on the buckeyes and also one on a poplar slab.
Please visit and enjoy....have a Blessed day!!!


----------

